
Notable web-sites for Software developers? - qsmrf
Hi - I was just wondering if there is a resource or any website for software developers where they may be able to discuss with other developers regarding potential approach to building a particular... lets say a feature for a software.<p>For example: I am looking to build a search functionality for a website and want to discuss first with other developers and get their opinion on things with the approach I should be taking. Hope I have explained it well
======
vhodges
Well... HN for one or Reddit, r/programming and r/webdev would probably be
logical places to ask/discuss such things.

As for web search, something like solr/elastic search or even just Postgres eg
[http://rachbelaid.com/postgres-full-text-search-is-good-
enou...](http://rachbelaid.com/postgres-full-text-search-is-good-enough/)

I used Postgres full text search (from Rails) and it was simple and easy to
get going but never got beyond pilot stage so can't comment on longer term
short comings/scaling issues that might exist for it.

